# 3/16 and less chain rings Turn of the century with bottom bracket and crank (s)



## pnfkwfl (May 6, 2008)

*3/16 inch thick & less chain rings Turn of the century w/ bottom bracket & crank (s)*

I just purchased a rather large lot of chain rings so I could get the one I wanted. I would like to get rid of the remainder. I have broken them down into three groups. These are the second group, turn of the century 3/16" (and some a little less) thick rings and they are all nickel plated. None of the rings are warped or out of round that I can tell. If you are interested you can email me at...



pnfkwfl@yahoo.com​

If you know what they are from I would like to know.

The pictures are at this link because of the 4 pic limit in here...

http://thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2108

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## sam (May 6, 2008)

I need the #17
How much? Email me : samclingo@hotmail.com


----------



## mre straightbar (May 6, 2008)

*chain rings*

you bought these off the beer guys didnt you was gonna bid on em but couldnt spare the cash


----------

